# I hope you had an amazing birthday on Wednesday



## MonsieurAquilone

Hi could I have this translate into Korean (characters)?

Could i also have added after that, "My best wishes."


----------



## alegasale

I'm sorry, but I think the phrase is correct in this way:

'I hope you have .........'

correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I am sorry, but you are wrong.  It is Friday when I will deliver a card for someone whose birthday was on Wednesday.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## chobalsim

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> Hi could I have this translate into Korean (characters)?
> 
> Could i also have added after that, "My best wishes."


 
If you're sending the message to a friend around your age you can say;
*수요일 생일 파티(는) 잘 했니?*
*수요일 생일 파티(는) 재미있었어?*
-Did you enjoy your birthday party on Wed?
(Can you read Korea characters here???)
Korean translations are slightly different from your original sentence, but those are more natural way to say.

If you want to add "my best wishes" at the end of the letter you can say;
*잘 있어*. or *안녕*.
-Bye.
(There are many ways that you can end a letter or email, but these are most common and simplest way to say.)

But if the recipient is older than you, you have to say differently.


"Whodunit" sent me a private message that someone is asking for help in Korean, and just now I read the message. I think it's too late to be helpful to you, isn't it?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

It is for someone who is the same as age as me.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------

